# What Do You See Wrong With This Picture?



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Saturday 5/7/2017 and we just got done eating lunch at Wendy's on the North end of Cadillac. I Looked out the window and saw this sign. What do you see that is F'd up?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I think recruiting command needs to pay attention what advertising is being located near. Most non military people will probably not put two and two together but as an ex Staff Sergeant this blew me away.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

If you haven't figured it out, look at the top billboard and then Look at the bottom. What is your opinion?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Doesn't bother me but I was just an ignorant lieutenant.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Join and die.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you mean the association of cremation with military service?

I don't think they meant anything by it. The advertising company just displays what people pay for.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I think the Guard should get their money back as the billboard company has some responsibility to the placement.
It would be like church with a strip joint ad running next to it.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> I think the Guard should get their money back as the billboard company has some responsibility to the placement.
> It would be like church with a strip joint ad running next to it.


A Nun strip joint at that...

*Rancher*


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I think the Guard should get their money back as the billboard company has some responsibility to the placement.
> It would be like church with a strip joint ad running next to it.


Exactly. I don't even think recruiting command knows but they will.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Do you mean the association of cremation with military service?
> 
> I don't think they meant anything by it. The advertising company just displays what people pay for.


It's not just cremation but funeral home in general. You know soldiers die. Yeah I think everything was in error but recruiting command should have rules that pertain what add are near or locations in general.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Saturday 5/7/2017 and we just got done eating lunch at Wendy's on the North end of Cadillac. I Looked out the window and saw this sign. What do you see that is F'd up?
> 
> View attachment 44833


The parking lot looks familiar, the mirror at the end of the building seems in a weird place. That looks like a playground on a whale cloud and a fox..is that a dolphin? (Yes, the clouds)


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

homefire said:


> The parking lot looks familiar, the mirror at the end of the building seems in a weird place. That looks like a playground on a whale cloud and a fox..is that a dolphin? (Yes, the clouds)


Humor

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I bought a billboard ad, I would not want my name or my company's name associated with something that may impact my business negatively. What if the funeral services add was placed with a cancer treatment center? Truth in advertising or would the cancer center have recourse from negative publicity? Material General has a point.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Humor
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nope not humor. Intriguing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Humor
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No .... she's smoked.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know a few in uniform and that were in the past may get a laugh out of it.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> No .... she's smoked.


Have you got something to share?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

homefire said:


> Have you got something to share?


I have already shared with you. You are not ready to receive. If I thought for minute that you were sincere in your postings, I would be the first in line to come to your aid. However, that is not the case as you are only playing spin the bottle here. No harm in that on occasion, but you never let go and move on.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

How about stupid comments? Watchman was just trying to be polite.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Not really a big deal... I doubt it was done on purpose or with malace


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> Not really a big deal... I doubt it was done on purpose or with malace


Malice..no...push.

I think you hate the don't touch me button as much as I do. I'm sorry for the awful moments.

I don't need anyone looking down their nose at me.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If you haven't figured it out, look at the top billboard and then Look at the bottom. What is your opinion?
> 
> View attachment 44849


To me the message isn't in the billboard, it's in the clouds. I don't care how some sign hanger hung the signs based on who paid most for the ad space.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

homefire said:


> To me the message isn't in the billboard, it's in the clouds. I don't care how some sign hanger hung the signs based on who paid most for the ad space.


Your kind of weird, no offense.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Your kind of weird, no offense.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I have been accused of that. :vs_smirk:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I got a call from the commander from recruiting command this afternoon. Long story short it was a mistake and it is F'd up. He is going to set up rules/bounderies what advertisement can be next to and its location. Really pissed that no one answered my initial contact from the recruiting website. Some other stuff the way it was worded gave me the impression the governors office had contacted him and he was caught blindsided and none of his subordinates warned him what was going on.

He sounded like a pretty good guy talking to him. We made small talk for a couple of minutes. He said the billboard will be fixed or removed within the week. Like I told him the sick sense of humor I laughed about it for a minute but the old staff sergeant mentality thought it was F'd up. Not so much for regular soldiers but for new young impressionable soldiers and soldiers/veterans wounded in battle. The colonel made a comment not only that but soldiers and families that are deploying or are deployed.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

It's just a billboard.
Getting triggered and being offended by the placement of them makes that person no better than a whining snowflake.
If you seriously have the time to look at billboards and analyze them to the point of trigger get a hobby.
Just my thought


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> It's just a billboard.
> Getting triggered and being offended by the placement of them makes that person no better than a whining snowflake.
> If you seriously have the time to look at billboards and analyze them to the point of trigger get a hobby.
> Just my thought


Your thought sucks. Yeah it is a billboard but your not looking at it psychologically. Its bad enough when you are in the military you are just a number but when you look at this billboard one it could effect recruiting but young soldiers may look at it as what the F did I just sign up for or what about veterans that lost buddies or lost limbs and were at deaths gate? Are you a veteran? If you are what grade did you achieve? I am asking for a reason not to be just nosy.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Another thing if you were attempting to call me a snowflake you sure don't F'ing know me. I am as far away from a snowflake as you can get. I served 16 years and was a staff sergeant. I care about soldiers. Field grade officers on another hand generally suck.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I would say if you a looking at that billboard and it messes with your psychological that much that you throw down on a forum then yes maybe deep down you have snowflake tendencies.
I don't know you nor do I care but if you have daddy issues or uncle touched your naughty stop anger take it out on someone else


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I went the extra mile and made you this hope this calms you down and brings back your warm and fuzzies.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> I would say if you a looking at that billboard and it messes with your psychological that much that you throw down on a forum then yes maybe deep down you have snowflake tendencies.
> I don't know you nor do I care but if you have daddy issues or uncle touched your naughty stop anger take it out on someone else


Your new here so I will refrain from calling you anymore of an idiot than I have to. Throw down on a forum? Hell quit saying stupid shit provoking people. You think I'm going to just sit there like a B*tch? Since you didn't answer my question then I am to assume you are not military and don't know squat about how soldiers think or feel. As far as issues no, I love my dad and I'm not Catholic so no, no one has touched me.

No why don't you go play somewhere else so the grown ups can talk and quit the B.S. posts.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Join the NG, and your funeral arrangements will be professionally handled? Is that it? BA DOOP!:devil:
Yeah, that is a pretty bad advertisement combo.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> I went the extra mile and made you this hope this calms you down and brings back your warm and fuzzies


I looked at your post count thinking you were new then looked at your join date. Your just a good for nothing troll. I see one of the few threads that you started is locked because you don't know when to shut up.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/introduce-yourself/30177-why.html

Why did you return? You said you were wiping your ass with this forum?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Well you are correct I am not or ever have been military 
But my fFather is a Vietnam vet and grew up in many Foreign Leigons and VFW posts.
I have grown up with the highest respect for those who gave some and all including my family.
Now that we have cleared that up.
Every one of those Version would look at that billboard and laugh maybe it's just the generation of Vets but they are not easily offended like many Vets today.
They also like most Americans don't waste time reading billboards unless it has tits or beer on it.

I gave a very honest answer to a question tou posted on a public forum an got pissy when I answered it.
If you only wanted a Vets prospective then you should have posted on a Vet forum.
So the fact that you took my opinion and because you didn't agree got offended and attacked.
Last I checked opinions were like assholes everyone has one and it is their choice to wipe it.

So thank you for your service truly.
But lighten up buttercup


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I looked at your post count thinking you were new then looked at your join date. Your just a good for nothing troll. I see one of the few threads that you started is locked because you don't know when to shut up.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/introduce-yourself/30177-why.html
> 
> Why did you return? You said you were wiping your ass with this forum?


Was invited back I stop in now an then just I may grace this place with greatness.
But spend most my time at snowflake free site where most Men have great debates without the tender feelings triggers or butt hurt

oh and cause 
I like playing with


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If you haven't figured it out, look at the top billboard and then Look at the bottom. What is your opinion?
> 
> View attachment 44849


I am stunned! Who knew Michigan had a National Guard? :icon_wink:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I drove by the billboard this afternoon/early evening and they removed the funeral home ad. I am going to assume that the more expensive account won out to stay put.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I drove by the billboard this afternoon/early evening and they removed the funeral home ad. I am going to assume that the more expensive account won out to stay put.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


They need to put up a hearing Aid ad above it now... or viagra ad.... then a middle sign that says do either to get Hard!!!!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I am outraged call them back and tell them to put the National Guard billboard to the top top how dare there be anything above the Guard ever 
No one puts baby in the corner


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> I am outraged call them back and tell them to put the National Guard billboard to the top top how dare there be anything above the Guard ever
> No one puts baby in the corner


You don't know when to shut up do you troll.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

[URL=http://www.sherv.net/]

[URL=http://www.sherv.net/]


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You don't know when to shut up do you troll.


Was not aware that was a requirement nor would give a flying chit if it was. 
Thank you for your valuable input I will cherish it deeply.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Well you are correct I am not or ever have been military
> But my fFather is a Vietnam vet and grew up in many Foreign Leigons and VFW posts.
> I have grown up with the highest respect for those who gave some and all including my family.
> Now that we have cleared that up.
> ...


Join a National Guard Special Forces Group, it is big budget, and it can be a blast. After you get Airborne qualified, and stay in for a few years, you figure out if it is for you long term.
(Be advised however, that my old Group went to Afghanistan. So be ready to deploy if another crap-storm comes along. But, I don't think that you would regret going Airborne, and no one could slight you, as being a non-vet.) :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Join a National Guard Special Forces Group, it is big budget, and it can be a blast. After you get Airborne qualified, and stay in for a few years, you figure out if it is for you long term.
> (Be advised however, that my old Group went to Afghanistan. So be ready to deploy if another crap-storm comes along. But, I don't think that you would regret going Airborne, and no one could slight you, as being a non-vet.) :vs_rocking_banana:


I have no worries being a non Vet. That right has already been won for me by many Honorable men.
The fact that any Vet would slight a American for not serving only tarnishes their own service and dishonors everything about it.
Most of the time it those who joined for self glory or bragging rights or maybe just to stupid to be anything else in life without that on their resume.
Whatever the reason those dishonorable pricks stand out they see pride but should feel shame


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> I have no worries being a non Vet. That right has already been won for me by many Honorable men.
> The fact that any Vet would slight a American for not serving only tarnishes their own service and dishonors everything about it.
> Most of the time it those who joined for self glory or bragging rights or maybe just to stupid to be anything else in life without that on their resume.
> Whatever the reason those dishonorable pricks stand out they see pride but should feel shame


OK, I just thought that I would mention it. And I had loads of fun in the 19th SFGA, at times.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK, I just thought that I would mention it. And I had loads of fun in the 19th SFGA, at times.


They are some good dudes there. Rotated in and out with them in Afghanistan in 01-03... Mainly around Gardez, and Orgun-E...

By the way...to all....No one ever need attribute the actions of any Vet...good or bad, to the group of Vets. Its no different than saying one Black homeboy or Trailer trash White boy (...or for Slippy....Red Headed women) represents their entire race.

The decision to serve or not is no basis for judging ones value to society.


----------

